

Millions of historic images posted to Flickr - btimil
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-28976849

======
ihsanyounes90
This is a very good initiative, but I would like to see the hole content of
library books on internet, without the need to go into a library and search
there. I know that there is google and wikipedia and.., but they are very poor
content. Google books is a good thing but is copyrighted and not very friendly
to use.

~~~
sp332
Project Gutenberg? [http://gutenberg.net.au/](http://gutenberg.net.au/)
[https://gitenberg.github.io/](https://gitenberg.github.io/)

